

The iPhone 5C Isn’t For The US; It’s The iPhone For The Rest Of The World - maxsavin
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/20/the-iphone-5c-isnt-for-the-us-its-the-iphone-for-the-rest-of-the-world/

======
clarky07
I think this is a great strategy for Apple as an Apple shareholder. It will
still be a good phone, and it opens up a whole new market for them. They
aren't going for the low end $100 junk android phone market. Just aiming at
the middle for places that don't subsidize phones.

The people who want the latest and greatest will still be happy to get the top
of the line, and the people who are currently buying 4's with contracts will
be happy with this one.

Apple's market share in the US is ~40%. Their market share overall is ~15%.
This is a play for the international market, and I think it is a good one.

------
ZeroGravitas
I don't see how this is different from cutting the price of the 4S, except
it'll have the same screen size, resolution and new connector to match the 5
and 5S.

That's an entirely sensible thing to do, but why does the whole blog world
think it signals a big drive down market from Apple?

